# Who do you blame for this monumental collapse?



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

So, who do you think carries the blame for this seasons collapse and last seasons?

List in order who you think deserves the most blame with at least one sentence (if not more) justifying each.

And please no bashing or hating, I really want well articulated responses to find the root cause with the Mavs.

And lastly, what do you think the Mavs should change for next season?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

1. AJ - he put our best player at his most uncomfortable position. Dirk openly admits he doesn't like to play low-post, and that it's his weakness.

2. Dirk - He should be the leader that people view him as.

3. Rest of the starters - Settling for jumpers.... AGAIN!

4. Bench, except for Stack and Cro - Stack carried the team for the 1st half; Cro came out hustling and shooting. At least he TRIED.

5. Donnie Nelson - Having Nellie's son in our organization...... enough said.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

As for what we need for next season, we need low-post presence (more on offensive side), bigger stronger guard, and a star to alleviate pressure on Dirk.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> 5. Donnie Nelson - Having Nellie's son in our organization...... enough said.



I think people are really sleeping on this one, Nellie obviously had the Mavs number, they had in the regular season and they knew how to win in the playoffs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Honestly I think the one main factor that was the cause was Don Nelson

He built the Mavs, at least most of the players, he knew AJ coaching style since he chose him as his successor, he knew what the players can and cant do, and he knew probably a lot of the plays/sets/rosters...etc
He knew exactly how to play, and expose the Mavs weaknesses.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

**** all that ****, we lost cause the mavs had no heart. game 5 and game 6 are like night and day. how we got the entire first, relying on 3s?! and NO ONE made ANY effort to drive on baron (on one ****ing leg)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> **** all that ****, we lost cause the mavs had no heart. game 5 and game 6 are like night and day. how we got the entire first, relying on 3s?! and NO ONE made ANY effort to drive on baron (on one ****ing leg)


:lol:

couldn't have put it more eloquently myself.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

I blame the Dallas fans.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dirk- for nor being the leader he needs to be and just offensivly taking over the game no matter what crappy plays were being called by AJ

AJ- for making the greatest idiot coaching dicision ever...You cannot coast into the play offs...you have to rev it up 3-4 games before the playoffs start otherwise the 8th seed who fought to get in is playing at a higher level then you.All the 65+ win teams were on winning streaks at the end of thier seasons, not us we limp into the playoffs and play god with other teams fates(serves us right)...lastly wanna know why Nellies teams always lose? He eventually runs into a team whos coach aint gonna fall for all that trickery...Nellies teams are always beaten in 6 to 7 games by the most mundane basic plays...as long as your team can execute and doesnt fall for all that substitution crap you WILL beat any Nellie coached team...


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I blame Avery first and foremost. After all, he is the coach of the team and is responsible for everything. We should have kept playing harder until the end of the regular season. He completely messed up the Game 1 lineup and thus messed up the mentality completely. He never draws up any good plays to get Dirk and everyone else involved effectively. I am tired of the isolation offense. Do some pick and rolls at least. Send offense through Damp/Diop. He should always keep a real center in the game. We can't beat the Warriors at small ball, so don't try to play it.

Dirk-For not being aggressive and taking more shots. Kept passing the ball like a wuss.

JET-For not being aggressive to the rack all series and not taking control of the offense when the warriors are all focused on Dirk.

JHo-Played great but needs to attack the basket more, creating fouls and opening it up for other guys.

Devin Harris-Not being as aggressive in the earlier games.

But you see after looking at the list above, all these basic fundamentals come from a coach. So I blame Avery the most.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

PininFarina said:


> ...all these basic fundamentals come from a coach. So I blame Avery the most.


If Avery said repeatedly after games that they "got jump shot happy", and we assume that the players were instructed to take it to the rack, then that only leaves two options:

1) The players didn't listen to the coach, and are guilty of rebelling

-or-

2) The coach has no ground to stand on, as they neglect his role as authoritarion

Perhaps this is the result of keeping the pedal to the floor in the regular season.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Perhaps the nagging mom effect. It's only going to work for so long....


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> If Avery said repeatedly after games that they "got jump shot happy", and we assume that the players were instructed to take it to the rack, then that only leaves two options:
> 
> 1) The players didn't listen to the coach, and are guilty of rebelling
> 
> ...



naw, this was simply a case of Tortoise and Hare...we went to sleep to end the season and just thought we could get back to not only playing great basketball immediatly we thought we could play great playoff basketball...meanwhile GS had to destroy the league to barely get in...did we think they were gonna ease down the intensity of thier play just cuase we had eased down ours?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> naw, this was simply a case of Tortoise and Hare...we went to sleep to end the season and just thought we could get back to not only playing great basketball immediatly we thought we could play great playoff basketball...meanwhile GS had to destroy the league to barely get in...*did we think they were gonna ease down the intensity of thier play just cuase we had eased down ours?*


*I DID!*

:lol:

:joke:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> naw, this was simply a case of Tortoise and Hare...we went to sleep to end the season and just thought we could get back to not only playing great basketball immediatly we thought we could play great playoff basketball...meanwhile GS had to destroy the league to barely get in...did we think they were gonna ease down the intensity of thier play just cuase we had eased down ours?


I find it hard to believe that they couldn't snap out of it during a series. To be blindsided in Game 1 is conceivable, but that the prodding, screaming, cajoling, etc. not to work in the most important timeframe of the season is not possible, imo without a breakdown between coach(es) and players.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

xray said:


> I find it hard to believe that they couldn't snap out of it during a series. To be blindsided in Game 1 is conceivable, but that the prodding, screaming, cajoling, etc. not to work in the most important timeframe of the season is not possible, imo without a breakdown between coach(es) and players.


see and I think it takes about a week to get into a good swing...look how we did with the TrailBlazers, Rockets and GS over the past couple of years...we handled memphis because they fell into that spot...anybody who fought thier way up to a spot is gonna be dangerous...youre right though, I do agree that thier was some kind of monumental breakdown between the player and coach...thats why in another post I wondered if Avery can do any more for this team the way it is...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...thats why in another post I wondered if Avery can do any more for this team the way it is...


There's a point that a player has to be responsible for the results on the floor, imo. That's why I feel we need some fighters, players that refuse to lose.

It's dangerous to fill your team with that sentiment, because we've all seen what can happen to a locker room when things go sour - but the right mix of character and winning attitude can mean the difference between good and great.

Easier said than [strike]bought[/strike] done.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

We need thugs? lol...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> We need thugs? lol...


If you're saying we need to get tougher - absolutely.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> If you're saying we need to get tougher - absolutely.


Even "Stephan Jackson" tough?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Even "Stephan Jackson" tough?


Stack would keep him in line. :clap2: 

I want to keep Stack because of his comments about Mo Ager. He wants to be around to mentor Ager - and if Mo could take on his mindset (and skillset), that would be sweet.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I want to keep Stack because of his comments about Mo Ager. He wants to be around to mentor Ager - and if Mo could take on his mindset (and skillset), that would be sweet.


Really?

Stack wants to mentor Ager? He said that after the playoff run?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Really?
> 
> Stack wants to mentor Ager? He said that after the playoff run?





> Stackhouse said it is important for the franchise that Ager, a rookie this season, has a strong summer and plays a larger role next season.
> 
> Stackhouse joked that, in his mind, it will take Ager six years to "do what I do," but added that he is more than willing to help Ager.
> 
> "Still understanding where I am in my career and wanting to contribute, but at the same time not stunting the growth of younger guys – hopefully, I can be an asset to those guys as they continue to build their games."


link


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)




----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Chalie Boy said:


>


seconded


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I think Avery should take part of the blame, him and Dirk should split it evenly imho.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

A creature will follow it's head, so pick who you think is the leader and blame him (or them).


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

AJ.

Dirk.

That is all.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> AJ.
> 
> Dirk.
> 
> That is all.


I think Jet can take some blame too, he was non existant after the first 2 games.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You can't blame one thing for a team loss.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

If I was a Maverick fan, I'd be tossing the blame at Mark Cuban... for not giving Steve Nash the $$$$ he deserved a few years ago.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> If I was a Maverick fan, I'd be tossing the blame at Mark Cuban... for not giving Steve Nash the $$$$ he deserved a few years ago.


It's sermon for another Sunday, but don't confuse the production you see from Nash to the type of play here.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

B_&_B said:


> If I was a Maverick fan, I'd be tossing the blame at Mark Cuban... for not giving Steve Nash the $$$$ he deserved a few years ago.


this was a lose lose situation for Mark...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> this was a lose lose situation for Mark...


Fin and Nash are still playing - wonder if one gets a ring before Cuban? :clap2:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I blame the Warriors.


----------



## yoink (May 10, 2007)

I think Avery coached a terrible series. The adjustments he made did not work. He should have recognized that Howard was the most effective player for the Mavs, the Warriors had no answer for him. Yet they ran almost no plays for Howard in the second halfs of games. Howard was the only Mav other than Diop that showed up in all six games. Avery should have tried to run the offense through him once it was clear that Dirk didn't have it.

Dirk and Terry both had terrible series as well.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I blame Ed for putting some Warriors crap in his signature during the series.

He pretty much lost this series for us all by himself.


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

Ninjatune said:


> I blame Ed for putting some Warriors crap in his signature during the series.
> 
> He pretty much lost this series for us all by himself.


+1 :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

+2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Let the MUTINY begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Shall we rob him of points? :yay:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

That seems like the only logical solution.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

You guys want my valuable points?!?!?!?


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

I need all the points I can get.. hahahahahah


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

xray said:


> +2 :biggrin:


+4 :biggrin: 

My vote counts twice since i'm the coolest non supporting member ever.:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Astral Dragon said:


> My vote counts twice since i'm the coolest non supporting member ever.:biggrin:


And you're humble, as well. :clap2:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

xray said:


> And you're humble, as well. :clap2:


Thank you. I mean, such a title is very difficult to not brag about.:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Astral Dragon said:


> +4 :biggrin:
> 
> My vote counts twice since i'm the coolest non supporting member ever.:biggrin:


And I'm the cooolest supporting member ever =]


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> And I'm the cooolest supporting member ever =]


Pfff. who cares?:biggrin:


----------

